# jail bait



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

So I jsut went down street to the local store and got lunch like I do everyday. Well I go inside and there are these two younger girls in there and when I walk in they are pretty much staring at me. Whatever, I go about gtting my lunch but as Im going up and down the aisles looking for what I wanted it seemed pretty obvious they were positioning themsleves so Id practicaly bump into them. Of course being kids they giggling and carrying on and eyes were glued to me like a I was a movie star or something. Im 32 and involved with a woman whom I love very much. They couldnt have been 15-16 if that but its getting really hard to tell these days. So wtf is the deal. If I were to take a gander at a girl who I thought was attractive and turned out to be a 13 years old that looks 20 somthin Im considered a pig by most but if its the other way around its ohh no harm done. Thats bull. Eyes are for looking for those that forget. Yeah I'll admit they were cuties but thats it, no interest what so ever for obvious reasons but damn. Made me uncomfortable.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Makes you wish you were 16 or 17 again huh will no bills and a bunch of young hotties running around they didnt make like this when I was 16.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The difference is you're an adult and they're kids. They're allowed to be stupid (to a point) and you aren't.
I feel you on the "is she legal or does she just look legal" thing. I passed on a couple of hot nights in the past because I didn't know what age she would be when she woke up sober the next morning and realized I'm not as good looking as I was when she was plastered. Bottom line, if you aren't sure, don't go for it. Erring on the side of caution means you don't get laid. Going the other way means you end up in jail getting laid in ways you can't imagine and being branded a sex offender for the rest of your life.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh i know what you mean. this happens to me alot. and even though im only 18 i still find it hard to work out how old they are. some times you come across 13 yr olds who look like 17/18 the way they dress and look.
In the UK its slightly different as the legal age is 16 where as in america its 18 (i thinnk in most states)
ive come across several who diliberatley just bump into me and flirt and sh*t. i always play it cool. alot of these girls are cute and all but i never go any further than a pleasent chat.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

So long as you find out their real age befor going to far you should be alright. When the time comes demand to see their ID and if they refuse than they're obviously hiding somthing.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Ja said:


> So long as you find out their real age befor going to far you should be alright. When the time comes demand to see their ID and if they refuse than they're obviously hiding somthing.










may do this next time if shes a real cutie

however these young girls may be cute and cuddly now but alot of them will be fat and ugly as they pass the age of 25. that when you trade them in for a younger model


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Enough of my Friends use the " OMG i never knew she was 15 ! " after they f*ck her.
f talking to someone I have a general idea of how old they could be.

except this one time...

I met this girl on the Bus.. It was 420 so she just came back from the Marijuana March , Really cute girl , wearing a Bob
Marley Shirt and was Cleary Stoned.... My type of Girl.... we chatted and chatted.. and I finally asked her how old she
was ? she Replied. "15"

Im 21 so that really threw me off.. I could have sworn she was atleast 18
So i ended it there.. Point being i dont think you should have a problem asking a girl her age ,
especially in the times we live in


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Yeah, be real careful about that stuff. A registered sex offender tag is a tough thing to live with and that's what your looking at. My 18 year old (legally adult) nephew got busted for having sex with and even worse taping the deed with his 17 year and 10 month old girlfriend (legally still a minor) and is now and forever going to be considered a pedophile and child pornographer in the eyes of the law. Worth it?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

OH wow yeah trigger you have it really rough cause even if they're one year younger bam! in the slammer you go. By no means am I looking for a piece of arse. Got a GF Im happy with and I get my fill well more like she gets filled haha. But seriously they dont make them like they used too. Either that or when I was a teen I just didnt notice it. Should be a law that you cant wear make up unless your 18 or something. Women use that crap to either gain or lose age visually. Then they always lie about it no matter what anyway. Saw a show once where some rich lady took her 13 yr old daughter to a fashion show that was 18 and up. Of course she dolled her all up and she liked 25 by the time she was done. Of course al lthese guys were hiting on her but her mom would step in and say you know shes only 13 right? Those guys wereshocked as hell. Couple of them were like wtf she doing here at an 18 and up show. It would be like goign to a 21 and up bar and yo uhook up with a girl only to find out she was 16. I knwo the consenting age is different from state to state. I think Florida has the youngest at 15. Could be wrong but at my age that is wrong, damn half my age.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yea its getting tough to decyfer their ages...I guess all you can do is....

"Hello I'm Chris Hanson from MSN NBC's dateline to catch a predator"


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> Yeah, be real careful about that stuff. A registered sex offender tag is a tough thing to live with and that's what your looking at. My 18 year old (legally adult) nephew got busted for having sex with and even worse taping the deed with his 17 year and 10 month old girlfriend (legally still a minor) and is now and forever going to be considered a pedophile and child pornographer in the eyes of the law. Worth it?


What the hell his girlfriend is only a few months younger, that's a messed up situation.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> Yea its getting tough to decyfer their ages...I guess all you can do is....
> 
> "Hello I'm Chris Hanson from MSN NBC's dateline to catch a predator"
> 
> View attachment 183297


Honestly if i got caught on that i would be howling like a m'fer then remember that I will be getting arrested and cry.

Actually I would be mocking him. Coping everything he says and hold him Hostage. I wonder oif they remove the knives at the house.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I think the shows funny, but some of the chodes that get caught on there....Come on man you should know better....I like the one episode where they had this asain kid on there the kid passed out and smoked his mellon on the table. That was pretty choice. They had another one where they had this bigger fella who said he wanted to cut the chick and drink her blood. Some real f*cking works of art thats for sure. Some of the decoys on there are pretty foxy and legal too.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> I think the shows funny, but some of the chodes that get caught on there....Come on man you should know better....I like the one episode where they had this asain kid on there the kid passed out and smoked his mellon on the table. That was pretty choice. They had another one where they had this bigger fella who said he wanted to cut the chick and drink her blood. Some real f*cking works of art thats for sure. Some of the decoys on there are pretty foxy and legal too.


haha i agree or the people who walk up then back away.. and do this like four times before ringing the bell.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> Yeah, be real careful about that stuff. A registered sex offender tag is a tough thing to live with and that's what your looking at. My 18 year old (legally adult) nephew got busted for having sex with and even worse taping the deed with his 17 year and 10 month old girlfriend (legally still a minor) and is now and forever going to be considered a pedophile and child pornographer in the eyes of the law. Worth it?


Had a similar thing happen to a friend of mine in highschool... her parents turned him in after he broke up with her and "broke her heart"... just happened to have pics of in on his celly too

Years in jail, convicted sex offender (and felon), and child pornography... not a good situation!

i wouldnt even physically touch a girl without seeing some ID (cant because i have a GF anyways) because now days all it takes is for her to wake up after a night of drinking, and say you "raped" her to one person because she doesnt remember it... i hate how girls can just blow the whistle like that and with no questions asked


----------

